# MS-Südwind



## drangler (17. September 2009)

Hallo, Fahre im feb. mit ein paar kummpeln nach Fehmarn auf die MS-Südwind. WER KENNT SICH AUS UND WER HATT TIPS????


----------



## Mai (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo drangler,

auch ein Südländer, der nach Fehmarn will.|wavey:
Ich bin letzten Herbst zweimal mit der Südwind raus. Der Kutter ist ok und der Kapitän findet den Fisch. Wir haben jedesmal gut gefangen. Aber Ihr wollt im Februar raus - da hat der Dorsch Laichzeit, das weisst Du schon?


----------



## Scheibe (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo!
Mein erster Tip wäre, das Ihr auf nen anderen Kutter geht!
z.B. MS Hai 4, Karoline oder MS Einigkeit (Heiligenhafen)
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Südwind sind schlecht!
Ansonsten zu Ausrüstung und Montagen findest Du hier einige Themen die Euch weiterhelfen werden!


----------



## drangler (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



Mai schrieb:


> Hallo drangler,
> 
> auch ein Südländer, der nach Fehmarn will.|wavey:
> Ich bin letzten Herbst zweimal mit der Südwind raus. Der Kutter ist ok und der Kapitän findet den Fisch. Wir haben jedesmal gut gefangen. Aber Ihr wollt im Februar raus - da hat der Dorsch Laichzeit, das weisst Du schon?


 
ACH KOMM! Was für Laichzeit, gib einem Anfänger ä bislle ( ein bischen ) nachhilfe insachen DORSCH-LAICHZEIT-IM MONAT WO MEINE FRAU MICH ANGELN GEHEN LÄST (februar).


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Jo- der Kutter ist in Ordnung......der Zeitpunkt der Ausfahrt jedoch ist nach "Boardmeinung" ethisch/ moralisch Bedenklich

Mal gugge, wieviele Tipps Du hier tatsächlich erhalten wirst.......eher wird hier wieder eine Laichdorsch-Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen|uhoh:
An dieser werde ich mich aber nicht beteiligen.



Falls du hier im Thread kein oder nur wenig Input bekommst, kannst Dich ruhig per PN melden#h

PS- Willkommen im AB

Kai


----------



## Mai (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo drangler,

erstmal zu dem Einwand von Scheibe. Er schreibt, leider nicht welcher Art seine schlechten Erfahrungen auf der Südwind sind. Es ist so, dass der Bootsmann nicht grad der freundlichste ist, aber ich hatte keine Probleme mit ihm.
Zum zweiten, ich glaube nicht dass die Südwind in die Laichgebiete fährt, also hat Du auch kein Problem damit, ich wollte Dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen.
Ich bin jetzt Ende Oktober oben und will mal mit der Karoline raus, ich kann Dir ja dann berichten wie's war.

Ond no was, ziah lange Odrhosa a, s' isch saukalt do oba.#h


----------



## drangler (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

*ethisch/ moralisch Bedenklich?|kopfkrat*

Die Meisten und Größten Fische werden halt im Februar gefangen.... laut Vieler Fachzeitschriften. Aber wir wollen ja nicht nur Dorsch sondern auch Platten, Wittlinge und Mefos fangen und dazu bestimmt auch mal ein heben.


----------



## jannisO (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> ACH KOMM! Was für Laichzeit, gib einem Anfänger ä bislle ( ein bischen ) nachhilfe insachen DORSCH-LAICHZEIT-IM MONAT WO MEINE FRAU MICH ANGELN GEHEN LÄST (februar).


 


#d#d#d#d#d#d#d|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> *ethisch/ moralisch Bedenklich?|kopfkrat*
> 
> Die Meisten und Größten Fische werden halt im Februar gefangen....



Nur zur Erklärung- extra im Kurzformat geschrieben

-Die Dorschbestände gelten als schwer gefährdet
-Ein Großteil der Fischmasse die erbeutet/abgeschlagen wird ist Rogen- kein Filet

-Die Anzahl der durchschnittlich gefangenen Fische ist während der Laichzeit eher geringer als in den anderen Monaten. Es werden weniger, dafür schwerere Fische gelandet.

Wenn Du mal die Boardsuche bemühst und die Begriffe Laichdorsch, C&R oder Catch and Release eingibst wirst Du feststellen, daß die unter diesen Schlagwörtern geführten Threads zu 99% nach hitzigsten Debatten von Mods geschlossen wurden.
Von daher rührt auch mein Hinweis, daß ich mich nicht an derartigen Diskussionen beteiligen werde

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Wartet kurz will mir mal kurz Cola und Chips holen. HSV Spiel is eh gelaufen


----------



## Nordlicht (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> Hallo, Fahre im feb. mit ein paar kummpeln nach Fehmarn auf die MS-Südwind. WER KENNT SICH AUS UND WER HATT TIPS????



Das beste ist immer den Kutter selber unter die Lupe zu nehmen um sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen 
Jeder hat im Laufe der Jahre seinen eigenen Favoriten gefunden.


----------



## vazzquezz (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

... was nichts daran ändert, dass Forelle, Südwind & Einigkeit im Februar/März gezielt die Laichgründe ansteuern! 

Ausserhalb der Laichdorschsaison gebe ich Dir recht!

V.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Da hat ja auch keiner was anderes behauptet....

Wie Ihr am Profil des TE sowie an seiner Fragestellung erkennen könnt, hat er sich bislang noch nicht mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt. Gebt ihm doch erst mal die Gelegenheit, sich mit Hilfe der Boardsuche darin einzulesen :m

Es ist doch wirklich kein schöner Empfang eines Newbies im Board, wenn man ihn gleich beim ersten Thread bzw. nach den ersten drei Postings "auseinandernimmt", oder?




Er hat zwar "Jehova" gerufen.....die ersten Kiesel sind auch schon geworfen worden..........aber packt doch bitte erst mal die Findlinge und Pflastersteine wech


----------



## Mai (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@ Dorschbremse-Ri

|good:


@ Nordlicht

Hallo Andy, #h

Du hast Post.


----------



## leuchtboje (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@drangler

hast PN...


----------



## JimiG (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Auf der MS Südwind bin ich einmal für 3 Tage mitgefahren. Gefangen wurde gut der Käpt´n hats drauf.

Aber: *So unfreundlich wurde ich noch nie behandelt. Dieser Bootsmann ( NOGE) ist der absolute Höhepunkt in Sachen Unfreundlichkeit und Stänkerei. Wenn man als Gast total links liegengelassen wird ist das eine  aber dumme Kommentare und blöde Bemerkungen sind eine andere Sache. 
Ich perönlich rate jedem von diesem Kutter ab. 

*Wenn es gewünscht wird, dann schreibe ich hier mal die volle Geschichte meines dreitägigen Angeltörns mit der MS Südwind rein und meine 2 anderen Kumpel, die mit dabei waren werden ´s mir danken.


----------



## leuchtboje (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

ja bitte, mach mal...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Südwind ist hier auf der Insel mein Absoluter Favorit!
Oke, der Service ist schlecht, dafür fange ich sehr oft meine Fische. Nur zur Zeit sind soviel ich weiß, die Fänge eher Mager, die Kutter gehen oft auf Wittlinge los.

Also Südwind ist oke, aber die Silverland ist auch einen Besuch wert.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@ JimiG- ich weiss ja nicht wo Du Deine Schwerpunkte setzt.......beim guten Fang oder ob Dich der Smutje ganz doll lieb hat?!?

Mit dem Kerlchen kann halt nicht jeder.... Aber wer jemanden sucht um sich an ihm zu reiben, hat sich mit dem Smut den falschen ausgesucht...is so!

Willi sorgt dafür, datt der Fisch "unnern Kahn" kommt
und der Smut sieht zu, daß ihr nicht verdurstet|rolleyes Fertich!

Nebenher filetiert der Euch sogar noch die Fische; weil´s viele (egal ob Nüchtern oder nicht)einfach nicht gebacken kriegen.......er is dann zwar relativ entnervt, machts aber trotzdem!


----------



## JimiG (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@ Dorschbremse-Ri

Also gegen die Fähigkeiten vom Kapitän ist ja nun mal nichts einzuwenden. Der versteht sein Fach und das wirklich gut und die Möglichkeit im Kutter zu übernachten (das haben wir gemacht) ist auch ganz gut. Jetzt kommt das große *ABER.

*Ich schreibe hier mal die Erfahrung auf, welche ich mit meinen Kumpels gemacht habe. 
Wir sind an besagtem Tag angekommen und sind, nachdem alle Angler vom Kutter waren, auf den Kutter gegangen. Soweit so gut und alles kein Problem. Nachdem man uns trotz Anmeldung eine halbe Stunde lang ignoriert hatte (das Bier war ja auch schöner als wir), meldeten wir uns noch einmal. Dann hieß es: "Jungs geht nochmal in die Stadt. In einer halben Stunde ist die Kajüte fertig." Also wieder runter und einen kleinen Fischimbiß genossen (Brötchen waren 1A). Die halbe Stunde war um und wir sind also zurück zum Kutter. Am Steg kam uns dann eine bekannte Person pendelnerweise mit dem Fahrrad entgegen und fuhr an uns vorbei. Am Kutter angekommen mussten wir feststellen, das niemand da war und auch der Kutter verschlossen. Ich persönlich hätte am liebsten mein Auto geschnappt und wäre wieder nach Hause gefahren. Aber mein Kumpel überzeugte mich vom Gegenteil und rief dann mal an. Nach ner weiteren halben Stunde konnten wir dann endlich unsere Kojen beziehen.  
Der nächste Tag verlief dann eigentlich ganz gut und wir hatten uns an die Brummerei vom Bootsmann gewöhnt. 
Am Tag 2 haben wir dann unser Frühstück eingenommen und uns ein wenig unterhalten. Da standen dann einige Leute mit der Bemerkung: "Jetzt sind die sch... FDJ-Sekretäre auch schon hier!" den Tisch. Das war der erste Dämpfer an diesem Morgen und der zweite sollte kurz darauf folgen. das Boot war mit mehr als 50 Anglern total voll und ich musste mal ganz dringend mal auf´s WC. Der Weg dorthin war total blockiert. Nun war guter Rat teuer und da kam die Rettung. Ich wolte den Weg abkürzen und sah eine Möglichkeit, darin durch den Aufenthaltsraum zu gehen. Die Tür stand offen und vor mir gingen noch  3 Leute rein und ich hinterher. Doch das war scheinbar nicht vom Bootsmann gewollt. Ich spürte nur seine Hand an meiner Kehle und wurde sehr unsanft zurück gestoßen, mit der Bemerkung, dass es für mich nicht durch die Tür geht. Ich mußte mich echt beherrschen, sonst hätte ich dem eine geknallt.
Die Geschichte hier weiter zu erzählen, würde zu lange Dauern und deshalb fasse ich das mal hier noch ein bischen zusammen.
Tips, wo und wie man auf Fehmarn noch gut angeln kann wurden nicht beantwortet.
Wir haben unsere Angeln dann im Hafenbecken ausgelegt und nachdem ich auf der Toilette war, sah ich das ganze Gedöns seelenruhig unten rauskommen und davontreiben, also Angeln wieder raus.
Obwohl wir immer höflich und nett waren, haben wir nicht einmal ein freundliches Wort von der Besatzung dort gehört, außer ein Danke, nachdem wir bezahlt hatten. 
Das handgreiflich auf Gäste ohne ersichtlichen Grund losgegangen wird, habe ich noch nie erlebt und ich kenne wirklich durch meine Arbeit viele Ecken in der Welt und nicht einmalmal im letzten  chinesichen Provinznest wurde ich als Gast so schlecht behandelt. 
Das mit dem filetieren der Fische durch die Crew kannste doch wohl vergessen, die sind ja nicht mal mit dem Gaff hinterher gekommen, obwohl an diesen Tagen ganz wenig ging und wenn man danach gerufen hatte wurde man teils auch noch angeblökt. 
Hier nochmal zu deiner Frage, wo ich beim Angeln meinen Schwerpunkt setzte. Ganz einfach beim Spaß und Erholungsfaktor und wenn es dabei mit den Fischen klappt, dann ist es doch super.

Ne, ne lass man, den .......... Kutter muss man sich echt nicht antun.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Jaja, Noge wird von alles geliebt. :v#q

Die´Sache mit der Tür ist so: Immer gehen Leute durch die Tür, und sind zu blööd die Tür wieder zu schließen. Bei einer Ordentlichen Welle macht es Peng und die Tür ist kaput, dieses Jahr wurde die Tür schon 35 mal repariert, habe ich mal bei einem Gespräch abgehört.

Aber das er handgreiflich wurde, ich hätte ihn wohl eine gegeben, oder zumindest ein paar nette Wörter an den Kopf geschmissen.


Und Gaffen.... erwarte nicht, dass ein 60er Dorsch gegafft wird, Gaff kommt erst garantiert bei allem was über 70cm ist!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## drangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt! *Unfreundlicher Bootsmann wird handgreiflich? *Mal kucken was dann Pasiert.:k

Trotzdem werden wir Fahren und eine Frage, wie siehts im Februar mit Mefos und Plattfisch aus? Über kurze Info würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## JimiG (18. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Na dann viel Glück dabei und wie ich schon mal sagte der Käptn versteht seinen Job wirklich sehr gut. 
Tja und das mit der Tür wusste ich nicht, blos wozu hat der Typ denn einen Mund er hätte  ja nur was sagen brauchen, das hätte schon gereicht.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt! *Unfreundlicher Bootsmann wird handgreiflich? *Mal kucken was dann Pasiert.:k
> 
> Trotzdem werden wir Fahren und eine Frage, wie siehts im Februar mit Mefos und Plattfisch aus? Über kurze Info würde ich mich freuen.


 


Februar kann ich dir sagen, das da bestimmt Mefos sehr gut laufen werden! Die Zeit fängt ja wieder an.....

Platte kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, nur das das ganze Jahr hier auf der Insel viel Platte gefangen wurde.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Für gute Mefo und Brandungsplätze guckste bei www.broesel-online.de 
rein.


----------



## drangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Danke werde ich machen! Und jetzt schnell zurück zum Fussball kucken:vik:


----------



## offense80 (19. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Ich glaube wenn dieser Bootsmann mich an der Kehle gepackt hätte, würde sich der Kapitän wohl einen neuen Bootsmann suchen dürfen, da sich sein alter in vier bis fünf Plastiktüten auf dem Deck befunden hätte. Aber sowas sollte man auch echt melden beim Kapitän oder Schiffseigner. Das geht ja garnicht und das Verhalten ist auch total Geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## drangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Beste und GÜNSTIGSTE Lösung wird auch hier sein den Netten herrn  aus dem weg zu gehn, immer die Tür hinter sich zu schließen und wenn man mal den Gaff braucht immer nen guten schluck (selbst verständlich nicht vom teuersten) Schnaps anbieten.


----------



## offense80 (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> ....und wenn man mal den Gaff braucht immer nen guten schluck (selbst verständlich nicht vom teuersten) Schnaps anbieten.



Man zahlt doch schon genug Fahrgeld (finde es nicht gerade günstig) und dann soll man  diesem Agro Lauch auch noch Schnaps geben, damit er seine ARBEIT macht???  |kopfkrat
Dem würde ich eher Rizinus geben, denn er scheint bei dieser Art Behandlung von Gästen den Vortag wohl schlecht Gesch.... zu haben |supergri

Petri Heil euch allen und das ihr nie an so einen Bootsmann geratet!


----------



## Heilbutt (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

...Könnte sein das das mit dem "Schluck" auch ein Teil seines
"Problems" ist....|kopfkrat

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren zwei mal je drei Tage auf diesem
Schiff, und jedesmal hat der sich morgens nach dem Auslaufen (kurz nach sieben Uhr) schon das erste Bierchen aufgeklappt!?!|bigeyes

In Sachen Freundlichkeit ist alles gesagt, und es hat mich auch gewundert wie man sich solch einen Bootsmann länger
leisten kann oder will...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@drangler- Die GÜNSTIGESTE Lösung ist es garantiert nicht.........Der Jung spuckt nicht ins Glas!:g


----------



## Bubu63 (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab an der Ostsee schon einige Kutter durch, auch auf der Südwind war ich schon mehrmals.
Der Käpt`n findet fast immer Fisch, und sucht ihn auch ! Die Fänge sind deswegen verhältnismäßig gut ! Jedenfalls liest er nicht nur Zeitung und läßt das Schiff treiben, wie sein Kollege auf den roten Kuttern in Burgstaaken.
Die freundlichsten sind sie auf der Südwind leider nicht, das Leute angepöbelt werden, hab ich aber nicht erlebt. Ich denke es liegt da auch immer ein bißchen an einem selbst.
Wer vernünftig fragt, kriegt vernünftige Antworten.

Das Gaffen würd ich mit den Nachbarn an Board absprechen und einfach selber machen. Ich hab auch schon erlebt das dazu keiner kommt, oder wenn  dann dauert es oft sehr lange. Da stell ich mich halt drauf ein ! Ich fahr nämlich auch zum Fische fangen den langen Weg an die Ostsee, und das hab ich auf der Südwind schon oft getan. 

Iss halt kein Touristenkutter....

Bis die Tage

bubu63


----------



## drangler (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Recht haste bubu63, Zum Angeln fährt man da hin und vernünftig fragen werden wir auch. Das mit dem Gaff bekommen wir bestimmt auch noch geregelt den man darf ja nicht vergessen ----- 45 Eur für Übernachtung Frühstück Mittag und Außfahrt pro Tag!!!----- Kennt jemand was anderes vergleichbares? Mann hört ja *ANGELTECHNISCH *fiel gutes von der MS-Südwind. 
Wer hatt eigentlich erfahrung mit dem übernachten an Bord. Kann man da Abends im Haffen noch was unternehmen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Jau, zur Übernachtung an Bord kann ich weiterhelfen.....
Erinnert die Jungs bloß daran, Euch den Boiler anzustellen- sonst habt Ihr zum Waschen/ Duschen nur Kaltwasser!!!
DA DENKEN DIE VON ALLEINE NICHT DRAN!
(Von fünf Touren- dreimalig vergessen|uhoh

Schlummertrunk is Pflicht, sonst seid Ihr schon gegen Dreie wieder wach, wenn die ersten "Tagesgäste" wie die Hammel auf dem Deck rumtrampeln.
Geht höchstens zu zweit in eine Kabine- sonst gibts Probleme mit Eurem Gerödel
(Seht bloß zu, daß Ihr ´ne FeWo bei Willi bekommt.)
Bezügl. Köderwahl und Technik fragt Ihr am besten bei Michael und Tibor nach- Die beiden haben Ihre Plätz immer am Heck- Steuerbord und mittig.
Ich hab noch nie gesehen, daß die beiden schlecht gefangen hätten!!!



Die gemütlichste Kneipe in der Nähe ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Hafenseite, wo die Silverland liegt.

Die "Sportsbar" in Richtung Burgstaaken ist der letzte Heuler- muffig, siffig, trink das Bier lieber aus der Flasche!:v
Beim "Anker" kannste gut Futtern.

Wennst´ noch mehr Input brauchst- PN!:m


----------



## Heilbutt (21. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> Recht haste bubu63, Zum Angeln fährt man da hin und vernünftig fragen werden wir auch. Das mit dem Gaff bekommen wir bestimmt auch noch geregelt den man darf ja nicht vergessen ----- 45 Eur für Übernachtung Frühstück Mittag und Außfahrt pro Tag!!!----- Kennt jemand was anderes vergleichbares? Mann hört ja *ANGELTECHNISCH *fiel gutes von der MS-Südwind.
> Wer hatt eigentlich erfahrung mit dem übernachten an Bord. Kann man da Abends im Haffen noch was unternehmen?


 
Die Haifischbar ist legendär. Ist gleich am Hafen.
Aber denkt dran das ihr am nächsten Tag wieder raus müßt!#g

Das haben bei uns so manche nicht mehr geschafft...
|schlaf:


----------



## drangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Keine sorge, wir gehn ja zum Angeln hoch. Aber Abends ein Feierabend Bier trinkt sich halt besser auswärts ( meiner meinung nach).


----------



## drangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ...Könnte sein das das mit dem "Schluck" auch ein Teil seines
> "Problems" ist....|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich war vor ein paar Jahren zwei mal je drei Tage auf diesem
> ...


----------



## Heilbutt (23. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



drangler schrieb:


> Heilbutt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Könnte sein das das mit dem "Schluck" auch ein Teil seines
> ...


----------



## drangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Freunde werden|krach:??????
Sag niemals nie.
Aus eigener erfahrung (beim Tauchen in Kroatien) weis ich das Bier auch ein mittel gegen seekrankheit sein kann. Nur es hilft nicht jedem und ist auch icht jedermans sache.:v
Persönlich weis ich das nach nem recht frölichen Vorabend ein Bier zum Frühstück wunder wirken kann. Kostet halt ein bislle überwindung und nicht auf dauer zu empfehlen.


----------



## Mario Goetza (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



JimiG schrieb:


> @ Dorschbremse-Ri
> 
> Also gegen die Fähigkeiten vom Kapitän ist ja nun mal nichts einzuwenden. Der versteht sein Fach und das wirklich gut und die Möglichkeit im Kutter zu übernachten (das haben wir gemacht) ist auch ganz gut. Jetzt kommt das große *ABER.*
> 
> ...


 Da kann ich nur 200% tig zustimmen.Meine Erfahrung war so das es wichtiger ist für die Besatzung selber zu Angeln als den GÄSTEN beim Gaffen zu helfen.Auch die unfreundlichkeit der Besatzung ist auf Deutsch gesagt zum :vIch bin jedes Jahr im Frühjahr auf Fehmarn zum fischen aber einen Fuß werde ich nie mehr auf die MS Südwind setzen.


----------



## Kutterangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

So, erst mal, Bitte VERGESST Heiliegenhafen!!!
Alle Kutte die von dort fahren, fahren jeden Tag in den Bereich um Westermakelsdorf oder Tonne 5. Wenn man sieht wie viele Kutter dort meistens an einem Platz stehen weiß man das dort kein Dorsch mehr stehen kann. Heiliegenhafen ist etwas für Leute die aus Tradition dahin fahren. Ich mache jedes Jahr zwischen 20 und 30 Touren mit der MS Südwind und ich muss sagen, das die Fänge dort eigendlich immer Top sind.
eine kleine Statistik, ich binn bis jetzt ca. 300 mal mit der Südwind gefahren und war erst ein einzieges Mal Schneider. ( Tagesgesammt Ergebnis: 8 Dorsche in der gesammten!!! Westlichen Ostsee) 
Und noch etwas. Ich sehe immer viele Leute die einfach noch genau so angeln wie vor 30 Jahren. Die wundern sich im nachhinein das sie nichts haben, aber denken nicht daran das es an ihnen liegen könnte. Ich hatte schon öfters über 40 maßiege!!! Dorsche an einem Tag. Und mein Nebenmann hatte 2 oder 3. Schiebt die Schuld nicht auf die Kutter.


----------



## Mario Goetza (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Es hat keiner gesag das der Kutter schlecht ist.Auch ich habe gute Fänge da gemacht aber die Art und Weise wie mit den Gästen behandelt werden ist einfach zu :v.
Wenn die Zeit zwischen den Angelplätzen von der Besatzung genutz wird um Farbe auf den Rostigen Stellen zu verteilen und du dir danach die Klamotten mit Rostschutzfarbe versaust das kann nicht sein.Wenn die Ausfahrt nichts kosten würde wäre es ja noch vieleicht O.K. aber so geht man nicht mit seine KUNDEN um.


----------



## Kutterangler (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Das stimmt, ich musste sogar einmal von meinem Platz gegen, weil sich Tibur ( der liebling von norge) da hinstellen wollte. Aber wenn man sich öfter mal sehen lässt geht das. Es ist natürlich nicht toll wenn man selten auf den Kutter geht.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



Kutterangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich musste sogar einmal von meinem Platz gegen, weil sich Tibur ( der liebling von norge) da hinstellen wollte. Aber wenn man sich öfter mal sehen lässt geht das. Es ist natürlich nicht toll wenn man selten auf den Kutter geht.


 


Dann bleib einfach stur und bleib an deinem Platz stehen, wenn er dich anpacken sollte oder anderen Mist macht, rede mal in nem normalem Ton zu ihm, warum du weggehen solltest nur damit sein Freund da angeln kann. Und wenn er dir mit Angelverbot droht, sag ihm, dass du dies schriftlich vom Kapitän haben möchtest, dann ist er gaaanz ruhig und verkriecht sich mit einem leisem Lachen wieder. 

Ich konnte das jetzt schon 3x selber erleben, also, es lohnt sich normal gegenüber den anderen zu sprechen, und vorallem seine Rechte zu wissen! :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## shorty 38 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo, ich kann die unfreundliche Art des "Bierverkäufers" nur bestättigen, selbst vor Kinder (Kunden der Zukunft) hat dieser angetrunkene Hilfsmatrose nicht halt gemacht. Respekt!!!!! Ferner hoffe ich, daß einer dort mal die Laichdorschbilder abgenommen hat. Finger weg von der Südwind. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@shorty- So schnell schiessen die Preussen nicht! Gleich von dem Kutter komplett abzuraten wäre grundverkehrt!

Der Kutter und auch Willi sind in Ordnung- vor Alllem die Fänge (was z.Zt. nur wenige Kutter von sich behaupten können.

Noge kurz in seine Schranken weisen- Micha notfalls auch

Anschliessend den Angeltörn geniessen- FERTICH:q


----------



## JimiG (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Ja aber bin ich denn da zum Angeln oder um irgendwelche Angestellten in die Schranken zu weisen?|bigeyes

Den Stress sollte sich ehrlich gesagt niemand antun. Nichts gegen die Fähigkeiten von Willi aber Stress kann ich beim Angeln nicht gebrauchen. Solcherlei Ärger kann ich auch auf Arbeit haben, da werde ich aber dann dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Deutet bitte nix in meine Postings rein, was da nicht ist.....

Man muss sich nicht den ganzen Tag (auch nicht mal zwei Minuten) mit dem Kerl auseinandersetzen!

Angelplatz an der Reling einnehmen, Ausfahrt bezahlen, angeln!
Wenns Kerlchen ankommt und zickt- ein bis zwei passende Sätze und weiterangeln.

Falls jedoch einer unter Euch zu den Sensibelchen gehört, welche einer solchen Situation den ganzen Tag gedanklich nachhängen- dann lasst es besser und fangt auf ´nem anderen Kutter halt weniger!!!

Nix für ungut- Kai#h


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo Dorschbremse, wer als Dienstleister Kinder anmacht und zwar nicht nur mit dummen Sprüchen, darf sich nicht wundern, daß hier im Board negativ über diesen Dampfer geschrieben wird. Ich habe selber einen gastronomischen Betrieb und kann es mir nicht leisten, auch wenn ich einen schlechten Tag hatte, meine Gäste unfreundlich oder sogar beleidigend zu behandeln. Das Gleiche verlange ich auch von meinen Mitarbeitern. Sollten diese unfreundlich sein, merke ich das an meinem Umsatz. Und wenn mein Umsatz schlecht ist, suche ich den Fehler und versuche den Fehler abzustellen. Und den Fehler abstellen würde für mich in dem hier diskutierten Fällen bedeuten: Ermahnung, Abmahnung und dann auf Wiedersehen. Selbst im rauhen Norden gibt es Menschen, die freundlich, lächeln und hilfsbereit seinen können. Vielleicht wird dieser Job aber auch so schlecht bezahlt, daß man nicht mehr verlangen darf. Dann liegt der Fehler beim Chef. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Gut formuliert- passt!

Ja, das wäre das einzige, was ich (persönlich) Willi ankreiden müsste.

Ich versteh´s auch nicht, wieso der Kerl nicht schon längst ´ne Briefmarke auf den Hintern geklebt bekommen hat.

Auch wenn der Smut den Larry rauskehrt- Ich wechsle deswegen nicht auf ´nen Kahn, wo der Skipper nicht weiss, wie er seine Kundschaft zum Fisch bringt!

Ich hab´einmal ´nen "Zusammenstoss" mit ihm gehabt..... seitdem ist Ruhe.
Bezahlen- angeln- FERTICH


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Vielleicht sollte man mal ne AB Kuttertour auf der Südwind machen.
Schätze , dass es auf solch einer Tour keine besonderen Missverständnisse geben würde und der Superspezi freiwillig in die Rettungsinsel gehen würde.....:q:q:q:q:q

Schönes Wochenende und viel Fisch

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

...freiwillig in die Rettungsinsel geht er spätestens dann, wenn er gezwungen wird, seinen eigenen Eintopf zu kosten.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

8 Stunden sollten reichen, um ihm das Kochen und etwas Benimmregeln im gegenseitigen Miteinander beizubringen....

#6#6#6#6#6#6


Ralf
:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Das bezweifle ich aber. Der Kerl ist "Beratungsresistent" und hat ein derart übersteigertes Ego, daß ich mich so manches mal gefragt habe, wie der damit überhaupt durch die Kabinentür passt.#d


----------



## leuchtboje (2. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

na so schlecht kann er nicht verdienen, hat ja immerhin ein haus bezahlen können...

wobei er ja eh bekanntlich seinen lohn etwas 'aufbessert'


----------



## drangler (15. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein friedlicher Typ ..... Aber meine Kollegen nicht |supergri.
Was aber Interesant ist das ein einziges A....loch für genug Diskusions stoff sorgt. 
Hab da noch ein paar fragen zum Schiff. Steht da einem eine Küche zur verfügung und wird das Schiff auch ordentlich beheitzt ( da wir auf dem Schiff übernachten.) und würde mich auch über fang-berichte und tips was Mefos angeht sehr freuen.#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Küche.... es gibt immer frische Pappbrötchen und den Klassiker: Dosenerbsensuppe mit Wurscht! 

Mefos werden recht gut gefangen, guck dir mal den Thread vom BMA Treffen an.
Ich selber war heute von 15-18 Uhr los, in Gahlendorf und hab 3 maßige Dorsche mit der Spinnrute gefangen. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## drangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Pappbrötchen und den Klassiker: Dosenerbsensuppe mit Wurscht! 

4- Tage lang !!!! Lecker, Also schließe ich daraus das es gut tun wird Abends zum Essen aus zu gehen um was echtes in den Magen zu bekommen.
Wie siehts mit dem Angelshop in Burg aus, ist der überteuert oder haben die da anständige Preise?

Weitere berichte über das Schiff und über Fänge sind erwünscht. |laola:

P.s. Kann mir jemand ne gute/günstige Pilk Rute empfehlen.
Wollte mir eigentlich ne Balzer IM 12 Pilk mit einem wfg von 50-200g zulegen.
Gibt es da erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Heilbutt (16. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Abends kocht dir aufm Kahn sowieso keiner was !!:m

Aber ihr braucht den Gau um die Südwind eigendlich nicht zu verlassen. Es gibt zwei m. M. nach gute Lokale, und der Angelshop (Baltic Kölln) ist keine 100 m entfernt. #6

Ich hatte nur wiederholt festgestellt, das die Pilker hier
unten in Nürnberg günstiger waren als vor Ort !!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AAlfänger (17. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Hallo drangler,
zum Angelshop kann ich bloß sagen, das Baltic am Hafen viel zu teuer ist. Wenn du von der
Brücke nach Burg reinkommst ,befindet sich auf der rechten Seite bei den Supermärkten
und der Tankstelle ein Angelshop, der  einen ganz guten Ruf haben soll. Am Hafen selber,
wo die Bootstankstelle ist ist auch noch ein Angelshop mit annehmbaren Preisen.Zum Essen
kann man einmal in den Imbiss von der Fischereigenossenschaft gehen (schließt allerdings
um 18 Uhr) oder bei der Getreideanlage zum Anker. Meine jedenfalls das das Restaurant so
heißt. Da waren wir Abends öfters. Sehr gute Speisen und vernünftige Preise.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## zanderaal (17. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Moin!|wavey:

Zu den Angelshops auf Fehmarn kann ich sagen 
Ich würde zum#6 Fehmarn Tackle#6gehen ist auf der Mühlenstraße 8
die sind auch im Internet vertreten.Top Beratung und die besten Wattis die man bekommen kann#6

Zur Südwind, bin ein paarmal da gewesen erst auf dem Boot übernachtet dann in der Ferienwohnung.
Das Boot zur Übernachtung  muß ich nicht nochmal haben,viel zu eng wenn man über 180cm ist 
Die Wohnung war top mit Küche und Gefriermöglichkeiten .Willi und seine Frau nett und zuvorkommend,Problemkind Noge :naja  die Passenden Worte ab und zu und er ist friedlich.
(an Willis Stelle hätte ich ihn schon Kielgeholt)

Ist halt Geschäftschädigend der Typ.

Der Kapitän versucht immer das jeder sein Fisch fängt.

Mein Rat nimmt die #6Wohnung und laßt :vNoge links liegen.


Gruß vom Niederrhein|wavey:


----------



## woern1 (18. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Fehmarntackle kann ich auch empfehlen, zum Essen:

da mittlerweile einige Läden dicht haben: Der Grieche am Marktplatz "Korfu" ist gut (ev. reservieren) oder aber der Chinamann an der Volksbank vorbei rechts neben Mopsy's Bierbar. Auch der Italiener Don Camillo (oder Retsaurant Doppeleiche kurz nach Jeronimo, Don Camillo will renovieren, ev. zu) am Markt ist o.k, aber auch einen € teuerer als normal.

Vom Hafen ist die Burger Innenstadt etwa 20 min zu Fuss.

Petri

werner


----------



## leuchtboje (18. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Korfu und Camillo kann ich auch nur restlos empfelen...
die Eiche möchte ich persönlich wirklich nicht empfelen... statt der Eiche würde ich eher zum Steckhus raten...
is aber dennoch relativweit von hafen aus...

was sich auch lohnt, ist aufjedenfall ein besuch bei Fischräucherei Börk - oder wie der  Name geschreiben wird... vom Hafen aus Richtung innernstadt auf der rechten Seite vll 150 m nachm Schützenhof...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Moin,
F-T ist wirklich gut, nur die Auswahl an Pilkern lässt zu wünschen Übrig, bzw. die Modelle. :c
Denn das war der einzige Laden, indem es Kieler Blitz für einen recht guten Preis gab; bei Baltic kosten die Teile in der Saison 8€ |bigeyes

Am Samstag bin ich mit einem Kumpel wohl auf der Südwind, sollen da ganz gut gefangen haben, muss nur noch fragen, ob ich noch den Kinderpreis kriege!  Sonst gehts ab auf die Silverland.

Korfu ist super, sonst kann ich "zum Krabbenfischer" beim Kinogang in Burg empfelen, der Koch ist trotz seiner komischen Art super; vorallem hat er mein Konfirmationsgericht auf seine Karte genommen :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## andre9696 (21. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Also um nochmal auf Norge zurückzukommen,
Ich war mit meinem Vater auf der MS Südwind nur für 1 Tag.
Wir sind beide keine Angelprofis, wir machen das nur so zum Spaß um den ein oder anderen Fisch rauszuholen, haben weder Angelschein, noch jahrelange Erfahrung. Wir leihen uns Angel und Pilker und dann wird der Köder ins Wasser gehalten. Mein Vater hat sich ein wenig dumm angestellt und den Schalter unten an der Rolle ausversehen umgestellt. Irgendwann war die ganze Schnur verheddert und nicht mehr geeignet zum angeln. Er ging rein zu Norge und bekam erstmal eine Standpauke von wegen er könne die Angel wegschmeißen. Ja, mein Vater bekam eine neue Angel und die Sache war gut.  Aber ich finde Norge hätte sich schon ein bisschen zurückhalten können. Damit wirbt er sicher keine neuen Angler, also wir werden nicht wieder mit der Südwind fahren. Die Fische passen aber ich finde wenn man 30 € pro Person ausgibt, kann man ein bisschen mehr Freundlichkeit erwarten.
mfg andre


----------



## lucius roach (22. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Moin Moin Leute
Fahre sei etwa 10 Jahren mit der Südwind zum Fischen raus.Bleiben meist eine Woche und Schlafen im Haus oder auf dem Schiff je nach verfügbarkeit.Kann mich über die Fänge nicht beklagen Willi sucht bis alle die Möglichkeit auf passable Fische haben.Noge ist manchmal etwas angefressen aber sonst haben wir nie Probleme mit ihm gehabt.(Wie mann in den Wald reinruft so schallt es hinaus!!!)
Kann den Kutter nur empfehlen 
Gruß
Lucius Roach


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

So, war heute auf der Südwind: Keine Probleme mit Noge gehabt. Er war heute irgendwie gut drauf, freundlich und offen - er hat für mich gerne bei Wili gefragt wo es hingeht > Die Gegend bei Dahme.

Gefangen wurde recht gut, hab 20 Fische gefangen, davon 7 die ich mitgenommen habe (2 sattmaßige Dorsche und 5 40er Wittels), leider haben fast alle anderen Angler Minidorsche in allen Größen eingepackt, und wenn man was sagt kriegt man nur ein nettes "Halt's....." zu hören, dafür wurden die "Schweine" am Ende ganz schön zusammengestänkern von Noge und Willi! 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## drangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> So, war heute auf der Südwind: Keine Probleme mit Noge gehabt. Er war heute irgendwie gut drauf, freundlich und offen - er hat für mich gerne bei Wili gefragt wo es hingeht > Die Gegend bei Dahme.
> 
> Gefangen wurde recht gut, hab 20 Fische gefangen, davon 7 die ich mitgenommen habe (2 sattmaßige Dorsche und 5 40er Wittels), leider haben fast alle anderen Angler Minidorsche in allen Größen eingepackt, und wenn man was sagt kriegt man nur ein nettes "Halt's....." zu hören, dafür wurden die "Schweine" am Ende ganz schön zusammengestänkern von Noge und Willi!


----------



## Nordlicht (24. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Aber doch nicht in diesem Ton !!
Ich hab deinem Beitrag eben mal weitergeleitet... auch wenn es bis zu den untermaßigen Fischen stimmt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@ dranger

Bei aller Aufregung achte bitte auf Deinen Ton! Von der Sache her haste ja Recht


----------



## Stühmper (24. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

@Nordlicht + Torsk_NI

Kein weiterer Kommentar nötig....#6

Naja...außer..hätte ich *nicht *anders gemacht...

Stühmper


----------



## drangler (26. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Untermaßig geht halt nicht, und es gibt dinge da platzt sogar mir der Kragen.
Gute tips bräuchte ich noch was die Montagen und Pilker angeht. *Raus mit den geheimtips.|bigeyes*


----------



## Mai (26. November 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Beim nächsten Mal fahr ich wieder mit der Südwind raus.
Bin Ende Oktober mit nem anderen Schiff gefahren, war ganz nett, wir sind viel gefahren, haben aber wenig gefangen.


----------



## drangler (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Wer war oder was giebt es neues von der Südwind?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

soviel ich weiß, fahren die dieses Jahr nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## drangler (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

LIEBER ZU SPÄT ALS GARNICH 

Nu ist es soweit, kommenden Dienstag geht es nach Fehmarn zum Kutterangel. Wie sind die aktuellen Fänge und gibt es schon Mefos?


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

moin,

ich wollte morgen zum ersten mal mit der südwind fahren. kann mir einer was berichten wie es zur zeit dort läuft? sollte ich irgendwas beachten?

gruß frank


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

achte auf die Windrichtung,am besten ist Südwind ...


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> achte auf die Windrichtung,am besten ist Südwind ...




schnacker#6

morgen ist eh ostwind angesagt, da bringt dein tip nicht viel:g


----------



## Skizzza (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Moin Frank!

Schonmal Petri, bin ab Donnerstag auch erstmal oben für 2 Wochen, werd dann bestimmt auch 1-2 mal mit nem Kutter mitfahren wieder, also schön berichten danach 

Als Tipp kann ich nur sagen, morgens nicht so rumtrampeln, evtl schlafen einige Angler an Bord. Ist mir leider beim ersten mal passiert, die waren nicht begeistert 4.30 Uhr morgens davon.
Vorne kann man gut stehen/werfen, da wurde auch besser gefangen als hinten. Ist aber auch schon wieder 2 Monate her.


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Frank!
> 
> Schonmal Petri, bin ab Donnerstag auch erstmal oben für 2 Wochen, werd dann bestimmt auch 1-2 mal mit nem Kutter mitfahren wieder, also schön berichten danach
> 
> ...




moin dorschflüsterer|supergri#h

erstmal danke für die antwort. so früh werde ich dort nicht aufschlagen, denke mal gegen 6 uhr, hoffe nur das es dann noch plätze gibt.

kannst du was zur crew sagen? habe bis jetzt nur alte berichte gelesen die nicht gerade positiv klingen.


----------



## Skizzza (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Ggn 6 war zumindest noch was frei, aber natürlich nicht mehr Spitze. Aber langt schon denk ich.
Crew war total in Ordnung, allerdings wechselt die wohl ab und zu, da die Karoline ja auch von denen betreut wird und falls die nicht fährt, wechselt man sich wohl ab. Kapitän war bemüht, Bier war kalt und zum Gaffen haben sie's auch immer pünktlich geschafft.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

kleines spässken frank,trotzdem petri für morgen!!


----------



## offense80 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Du willst einen Tipp worauf du achten solltest.....ok

Fahre immer einen Tag VOR Skizzza raus, dann hast du noch Chancen, Dorsche zu erwischen. Ist Alex erstmal auf dem Kutter, fischt er die Dorsche rund um das Boot alleine weg. Ich hab es schon öfter miterlebt....es war grausam :c

Sag mal Herr Skizzza....hast du das mit Lausis Sohn schon gehört?? Der holt mal ebenso mirnichts dirnichts einen Seeteufel von 90 cm und 9,5 KILO raus auf Rolfis Pilker :k:k:k:k:k Boooom, was für eine Granate


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*



offense80 schrieb:


> Du willst einen Tipp worauf du achten solltest.....ok
> 
> *Fahre immer einen Tag VOR Skizzza raus, dann hast du noch Chancen, Dorsche zu erwischen. Ist Alex erstmal auf dem Kutter, fischt er die Dorsche rund um das Boot alleine weg. Ich hab es schon öfter miterlebt....es war grausam *:c
> 
> Sag mal Herr Skizzza....hast du das mit Lausis Sohn schon gehört?? Der holt mal ebenso mirnichts dirnichts einen Seeteufel von 90 cm und 9,5 KILO raus auf Rolfis Pilker :k:k:k:k:k Boooom, was für eine Granate




ich weiß ich weiß, darum bin ich auch echt froh das er erst am donnerstag hochfährt. der fängt echt mehr wie so ein schleppkutter:q

vielleicht fällt die südwind nun morgen flach und es geht nach helitown. meine freundin kommt nun mit und sie fühlt sich dort sehr wohl . gut das ich die hosen anhabe|gr:|krach:


----------



## Skizzza (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Haha danke für die Blumen Jungs  Aber meine Taktik kennt ihr ja, ist ja alles eigl keine Hexerei 

Alles klar Frank, wo auch immer ihr mitfahrt, berichten!  Und viel Erfolg euch beiden dann, lasst was für mich da 

Ach was Micha, das ist ja wirklich ne Granate! Die Fängigkeit von den "Rolfis" durfte ich ja schon mehrmals bewundern, aber das sie auch da oben so der Bringer sind. Freu mich für den kleinen. Aber der arme Lausi, sogar der Sohn überholt ihn mit den Fängen


----------



## Sparky1337 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Ich war 28.7- 29.07 Draußen, am ersten tag Gabs nur WITTLINGE NUR war nichts zu machen jeder hatte so um die 10-15 Wittlinge... der Skipper war auch nicht gut gelaunt.... 

Da ich an Board gepennt habe konnte ich mir das alles so ein wenig angucken... 

Frühstück... naja Könnte man besser machen evtl. mal bissel mehr aufschnitt..

Mittagessen Montag, Dienstag war es bessser wurde wohl zu viel Wasser in die suppe geschüttet....

AM dienstag haben wir auch mehr Dorsch gefangen, insgesamt zu 3 ca. 25 Stück wo 17 drinne bleiben durften...

mit Pilker und Gummifisch.... Farben warn egal.....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. August 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Fahre Donnerstag zusammen mit Boardie Franky_D mit der Südwind raus, Bericht wird folgen :m


----------



## TheHecht (7. August 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil :m:m:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. August 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

Also der angekündigte Bericht, ich werde mich kurz fassen.

Wetter:
Nach den hohen Temperaturen der letzten Wochen war der heutige Tag echt angenehm mild, aber nicht kalt. Zur Ausfahrt hat es ein wenig geregnet, aber nur kurz. Haben bei absolutem Ententeich angefangen zu fischen und bei gut 6 BFT aufgehört. Der Himmel war ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken.

Fänge:
Ja, da hat mich Dirk schon ein wenig vorgeführt... Alles in einem kamen wir mit allen zurückgesetzten und allen an Board verschenkten Fischen auf gut 40 bis 50, in der eigenen Kiste landeten 26... Voll! Gefangen haben wir größtenteils auf Gummi, nur wenig auf Pilker. Auffällig war, dass wir morgens nur auf Dunkel (10m) fingen und nachmittags nur auf hell (17m). Höhepunkte waren Dirks 4 Dubletten nacheinander und der Doppel-Dublettendrill von uns beiden :vik:

Crew:
Lustig drauf und norddeutsch herzlich, ist ein super Kutter mit einer tollen Mannschaft. Der Kapitän hat augenscheinlich die richtigen Stellen gefunden, langweilig wurde es nie.

Fazit:
Immer wieder gerne, war ein gelungener Tag. Ein Glück war der Ferkelfahnder nicht mit an Board:q:q:q

Fotos hat Dirk, vielleicht lädt er noch welche hoch.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Franky D (8. August 2013)

*AW: MS-Südwind*

War wirklich ein sehr klasse Tag hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht gutes Schiff, Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht den fisch zu finden und hat dies auch getan. 
Sonst wäre es auch kaum möglich gewesen dieses klasse Ergebnisse auf die planken zu legen. Highlight waren sicherlich die drei doubletten an einer Stelle in einem stop sowie auch unser Doppel doubletten drill! Bilder folgen sobald ich am Sonntag wieder zu Hause bin 
@dorschi auf dem kleinboot zeigst Du mir dann wie der Hase läuft


----------

